# Old chest freezer running, but not cooling at all.



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

1984 Montgomery Ward Chest Freezer. Model # FFT 8053

The freezer is running how it always has, it's simply not cooling at all. Coils do not need cleaned because they are within the walls of the freezer. I replaced start relay, I bypassed thermostat temporarily. Determined it has nothing to do with thermostat and start relay. The external temp of the compressor reads 160F. Is that too hot? 

Is this a case of leaked R12? If so, what is the liquid sound I hear when the compressor is running?

If this is a refrigerant issue, can someone tell me to what I need to purchase to seal and recharge?


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Is this a case of leaked R12?

Yes.

It has had a long life. Take to the junk yard and give it a rest. 
If you had all the tools you need to repair, and had the knowledge and skill to repair, and did the work yourself, it still wouldn't be to your financial benefit to do so.

If you could find any R12 refrigerant anywhere, and had the license to buy it, it alone would cost you more than the freezer is worth.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/RED-TEK-Refr..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1474408916&sr=8-1&keywords=r12

So it's not as easy as buying one of those cans and all of a sudden, ice cold for another few years? Okay, I can deal with that. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

The chances that you are able to get this thing running again without major headaches and cost less than a new one are slim to none. Not trying to be negative, just trying to save you a lot of grief.


----------



## Jamesonc (Dec 1, 2014)

I prefer the honest truth more than anything. That being said, I appreciate your word on this as well.


----------

